# what brand arrows do you shoot



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

i shoot gold tip too


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

carbon_kid said:


> i shoot gold tip too


what type, 

i want to get different type of gold tips what would you recommend ???


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i shoot easont axis and cx terminator selects i like the cx better


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I shoot sourwood arrows with southeastern two-fletch.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I have 14 Eastons at the moment.


----------



## ckramos (Oct 5, 2006)

gold tip...

...22 & 30x, I have a phobia about impaling my bow hand (because of pictures from this website), so I bought the stiffest I could my hands on, with an added bonus of being .001" straight. 

I got 4" feather shields on the 30x and mini blazers on the 22, both uncut.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

GT's


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

GT pro hunters for me for hunting, and for spots/3d i shoot GT UL22's


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

are the ultra lights good for 3d ???

i want to get another GT brand but don't know what!!


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

I shoot eastons. Used to shoot Goldtip but I kept having them crack and got tired of it so i switched...


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

anymore ttt

:bump:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Blankenship said:


> GT pro hunters for me for hunting, and for spots/3d i shoot GT UL22's


WHERE DID YOU BUY THEM FROM ?? DO YOU AVE THEY HAVE A WEBSITE


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Nano XR's 730. Love 'em!


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Easton Axis Full Metal Jackets

Easton ACC super slims


----------



## drz250 (Aug 23, 2007)

i shoot easton acc 3-39's


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Irishrobin said:


> WHERE DID YOU BUY THEM FROM ?? DO YOU AVE THEY HAVE A WEBSITE


irishrobin here is goldtips website u can oreder them from alot of places on the net
http://www.goldtip.com/


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Easton ST Carbon Excels and Powerflights. 500's.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

GT XT Hunter.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I shot Goldtip Pro hunters for my first season.... went to the bowshop and shot a couple diff arrows to compare and i saw that the Super Carbon Hunters shot EXACTLY the same as my goldtips.. the Super Carbons are like 30% cheaper too.. I will shoot nothin diff.. that is till they run outta super carbons!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

I shoot Carbon Tech whitetail 40/65's for target/3d/and hunt with them with 100 gr. tips, fastest arrow in my opinion. As for where I get them i work at an archery shop and size/cut them myself and get a good deal on them. :tongue:


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

Carbon Express Maximas they shoot really nice..
Ty Noe


----------

